# New Curtains



## DJErik07 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi, I am more of a lighting guy, but my director asked me to write up an order for new curtains(it is about time because some of the cutains are over 40 years old!). I was wondering what companies people(you guys) have ordered from and had sucess?? Thanks


----------



## great_beyond (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are couple of good companies. Production Advantage has good prices on everything. Rosebrands business is Curtaina and such.

http://www.rosebrand.com/
www.proadv.com


----------



## Roadbox (Feb 24, 2005)

I really like I Weiss, but they're a bit high end. However, they've been around since they put roofs on theaters, so they know what they’re doing. There are some other lower priced companies I use regularly with good success, but their stuff is kinda you-get-what-you-pay-for, which isn’t to say it’s bad, just not as glorious to behold as I.Weiss or Rosebrand.

http://www.iweiss.com/
http://www.aemitchell.com/
http://www.gastage.com/

John O.


----------



## PATech (Feb 24, 2005)

All of our theatre's soft goods are from Texas Scenic Company. I don't know what their prices are like (they did the original rigging installation and systems integration), but the quality is very good. I can also definitely agree with Rose Brand, having seen the quality of their soft goods at other theatres.

All the best.


----------



## DJErik07 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am highly considering Rosebrand or Texas Scenic. We just need some new legs, teasers, a scrim, and a cyc.


----------

